# أسئلة شاملة في المعالجة سواء في المراجل او في محطات ro وأتمنى مشاركة الجميع بالمعلومات



## chemist.shihab (22 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أنا كيميائي أعمل في نوعين من المحطات RO ومحطات نزع الشوارد
هناك دائما اسئلة لم أجد جواب شافي لها فيرجى مساعدتكم يا أخوان
في محطات التناضح العكسي :
1- هل من الضروري اجراء عملية تعقيم للمياه قبل بدء المعالجة وما هي الأضرار التي تتسبب بها الجراثيم والبكتيريا إذا تركت تدخل على المنبرينات ؟
2- في حال ايقاف المحطة عن العمل كيف يجب اجراء حفظ للمنبرينات ؟ وفي حال لم تتم عملية الحفظ ماذا ستكون النتائج ؟
3- ايهما افضل في المعالجة الأولية استخدام مزيج سودا آش + كوستيك سودا أو سودا أش + الجير المطفئ .
4- كيف احدد كمية المواد الأولية التي يجب اضافتها وكم يفضل ان تكون قيمة PH بعد المعالجة الأولية .
5- ما هي القساوة التي يسمح بدخولها على المنبرينات دون حدوث ترسبات 
6- أيهما افضل لتعديل ال PH حمض الكبريت أو حمض كلور الماء 
7- هل للأنتراسيد أي دور في امتصاص الكلور الحر من ماء التغذية 
8- دخول ماء شديد الحموضة على المنبرينات من نوع بولي أميد ماذا قد يسبب ؟

بالنسبة للمعالجة بواسطة المبادلات :
1- كم يجب ان يكون PH الماء الناتج من المبادل الكاتيوني وكم يجب ان تكون بعد المبادل الآنيوني 
2- كيف اعرف ان degasfire يعمل بشكل صحيح 
3- ما هو افضل تركيز لعملية التنشيط للأسيد و القلوي وكم يجب ان تكون فترة التماس بشكل عام
4- عند تعديل القلوية في المراجل ايهما افضل للإستخدام NaOH أو NH4OH ولماذا ؟
5- انخفاض ال PH ما هو تأثيره وارتفاعه ما هو تأثيره 
6- ما هي اضافات ابراج التبريد وكم يفضل ان تكون قساوة مياه التبريد ولماذا نقوم بتعديل PH

طبعا انا أعرف قسم جيد من الأجوبة ولكن تعمدت للتطرق إلى أغلب الأسئلة التي روادتني اثناء فترة عملي لتعم الفائدة على الجميع ونتبادل الخبرات ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ويندوز مان (24 أكتوبر 2012)

أين تعمل .؟


----------



## chemist.shihab (24 أكتوبر 2012)

هل تقصد الدولة او الشركة


----------



## maidi (24 أكتوبر 2012)

السيد الكريم
ممكن تشجعنا وتبدأ أنت بالإجابة بما تعرف


----------



## abo eise (24 أكتوبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​س 1 : نعم من الضروري , أضرار كثيرة قد تحدث منها تلف اﻷغشية . 
س2 : لاحقًا , بإذن الله .
س3 : السؤال خطأ , المقصود المعالجة النهائية .
س4 : 8 
س5 : ما المقصود بالقساوة .
س6 : أولًا حمض الكلور لا يستخدم لتعديل ph , ثانيًا : الكبريت , و أيضًا مانع الترسبات .
س7 : الأنتراسيد يستخدم لامتصاص اللون و الروائح . 
س8 : يسبب تكون ترسبات , و من الممكن أن يسبب انسداد اﻷغشية و تلفها .


----------



## ويندوز مان (24 أكتوبر 2012)

الدولة والشركة


----------



## chemist.shihab (24 أكتوبر 2012)

abo eise قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​س 1 : نعم من الضروري , أضرار كثيرة قد تحدث منها تلف اﻷغشية .
> س2 : لاحقًا , بإذن الله .
> س3 : السؤال خطأ , المقصود المعالجة النهائية .
> س4 : 8
> ...




أخ *abo eise بالنسبة للإجابة الثالثة المقصود هنا هو المعالجة الأولية وليست النهائية وهي المعالجة التي يتم فيها التخلص من القساوة ( شوارد كالسيوم ومغنزيوم )
بالنسسبة للسؤال الرابع ف PH المناسب هو 10 تقريبا وهنا تكون تخلصت من القساواة المؤقتة للكالسيوم وأوصلتها للحدود الدنيا بالإضافة عند هذه القيمة لل PH تكون عملية اكسدة الحديد الثنائي إلى ثلاثي افضل ما يمكن .
بالنسبة للسؤال الخامس : القساوة يقصد بها شوارد الكالسيوم والمغنزيوم وهاتيين الشاردتيين تسببان ترسبات سواء على المنبرينات في RO أو في انابيب التبريد .... وهناك معلومات وافرة جدا إذا تحب اجبلك معلومات عنها
بالنسبة للسؤال الخامس فحمض كلور الماء يستخدم لتعديل ال PH وانا المحطة التي اشرف عليها تعتمد على حمض كلور الماء وهو يفضل عن حمض الكبريت حسب ما قرأت لأن حمض الكبريت قد يسبب حدوث ترسبات على المنبرينات بشكل املاح الكبريتات .
بالنسبه للإنتراسيد فليس له أي علاقة بالطعم واللون والرائحة وهذا دور الفحم الفعال وانا شخصيا كان يروادني نفس الإعتقاد .

*


----------



## chemist.shihab (24 أكتوبر 2012)

ويندوز مان قال:


> الدولة والشركة



انا من سوريا أعمل في شركة لافارج للإسمنت وهي تحوي على 3 محطات لمعالجة الماء بالتناضح العكسي والمبادلات الشاردية ومعالجة الفضلات


----------

